# Einsteiger CC-Bike



## hever (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit mein erstes kewles Bike zulegen, hab in dem Bereich aber leider noch garkeine Ahnung.

Ich möchte es zu ca. 75% auf Waldwegen und zu ca. 25% in der Stadt nutzen.

*Schaltung:*
Eine Anforderung bevor ich beim Händler war, war eine Nabenschaltung. (Mir sprang vorher immer die Kette ab und ich bin einfach begeistert von der Technik.) Ich hatte mich im Vorfeld schon etwas schlau gemacht und mich für die Rohloff Speedhub entschieden. Leider kostet Sie 800 und fällt damit raus, weil ich max. um die 1000 ausgeben möchte.

Damit stellt sich mir nun die Frage für welche Gruppe ich mich entscheiden soll. Es sollte schon etwas von Shimano sein. Hierzu hab ich aber noch ein paar fragen:


Wie sieht das mit der Shimano Saint aus? Kommt man mit 9 Gängen aus und welche Vor- und Nachteile hat sie?
Was haltet ihr davon die Shimano Saint ggf. noch mit einer Schaltung an der Kurbel zu kombinieren?
Wenn ich mich doch für eine Kettenschaltung entscheiden sollte, welche sollte ich dann wählen? Ich habe gelesen, dass die Deore XT recht gut sein soll. Für die XTR entscheidet man sich wohl nur wenn es auf noch bessere Qualität und Gewicht ankommt. Wann sollte man die Deore oder die Deore LX wählen?
Was bedeuted inverse Schaltung?
Wo finde ich im Netz eine Shimano Preisliste? Bei Paul Lange gabs keine.

*Rahmen:*
Mir scheint der Rahmen ist zunächst die wichtigste Wahl die ich treffen muss. Der Händler hat mir den Steppenwolf Timber empfohlen. Ich selber finde den Tundra FS oder Tycoon XC auch noch ganz kewl. Aber auch wieder teuer.

Ihr könnt mir doch bestimmt den ein oder anderen Rahmen empfehlen, der ähnliche Festigkeitseigenschaften aufweist und nicht so teuer ist oder?

Lassen sich die Federungen des Rahmens die man dort sieht auch abstellen (Wenn man in der Stadt unterwegs ist und nicht alle Kraft in die Feder stecken möchte)?

Naja ich bin mir sicher, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## damonsta (16. Mai 2006)

ich empfehle erstmal die suchfunktion + lesen, lesen, lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hever (16. Mai 2006)

Hi,
natürlich hab ich vorher gesucht, aber die Suchfunktion ist leider nicht soo ergiebig, wie man bei manchen Fragen meinen könnte, bis auf natürlich die Frage zur Kettenschaltung.

Naja ich hoffe immer noch dass vielleicht die ein oder andere Frage geklärt wird.
Im Forum fand ich leider nicht viel zur Shimano Saint Schaltung. Erfahrungen und ob es evtl. sinn macht sie mit einer Schaltung an der Kurbel zu kombinieren um bsp. 2*9 Gänge zu haben.

Wieviel richtige Gänge hat man bei ner normalen Schaltung mit 27 Gängen (also wenn man die die sich Übersetzungsmäßig überlappen rausnimmt) ?


----------



## Basilikum86 (16. Mai 2006)

also die saint ist eine ganz normale Kettenschaltng, allerdings eher für den freeride/DH bereich gedacht. 

Nabenschaltungen gibts eigentlich ausser der rohloff nichts keine wirklich gute. war deine letzte kettenschaltung evtl falsch eingestellt? klar ist das system nicht optimal aber bei einer gut eingestellten schaltung sollte die kette nicht runterspringen. EIne LX/XT kombi oder so ähnlich wär wohl optimal für dich, sollte das geld zu knapp werden tuts häufig auch schon Deore. XTR ist für deinen einsatzberich untauglich da du ein einsteiger bike aufbauen willst. XTR wird vorallem im profibereich verwendet. wo es auf jedes gramm ankommt.


----------



## Kendooo (16. Mai 2006)

Also die Saint wird eigentlich normalerweise mit 3 Blättern vorne und 9 Ritzeln hinten verbaut. Für was anderes ist sie auch nicht ausgelegt, aber wenn man's trotzdem macht braucht man vorne doch ne Kettenführung. Ich würde mal sagen, von den 27 Gängen benutze ich vielleicht 14.
Ich denke, die Deore ist erstmal vollkommen ausreichend. Einzig eine LX(nächsthöhere Gruppe)-Kurbel wäre noch zu empfehlen, weils da schon ne stabilere Bauweise gibt.

Kendooo


----------



## hever (16. Mai 2006)

Hej!

Vielen dank, die antworten helfen mir schonmal sehr viel weiter!

Ich dachte tatsächlich die Saint wäre eine Nabenschaltung.
Vorher hatte ich mal so ein Baumarkt-Schnäppchen geschenkt bekommen.

Ein paar fragen hab ich aber noch:

Was bedeuted inverse Schaltung?
Wo finde ich im Netz eine reine Shimano Preisliste?

Ich muss auch leider nochmal nach dem Rahmen fragen, es gibt hier sicherlich viele Beiträge im Forum ich kann aber leider mom. nicht herausfiltern, was gut für mich wäre. Ich würde eigentlich schon gerne einen gefederten Rahmen haben, aber Steppenwolf ist wirklich sehr teuer.

Kann man die Rahmenfedern so wie bei manchen Federgabeln auch abstellen?

Also: Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten!


----------



## Wolf87 (16. Mai 2006)

wenn du nen 1000er ausgeben willst hol dir das  Yellowstone von Canyon, kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## Basilikum86 (16. Mai 2006)

n 1000er ist für ein fully wohl zu wenig. ob man den dämpfer am hinterbau abschalten kann (nennt sich übrigends Lock Out, oder ein antiwipp system vorhanden ist) kommt auf den verbauten dämpfer an. 

Inverse schaltung bedeutet eine umgekehrte schaltlogik früher schaltete man bei shimano hebeln mit dem zeigefinger einen härteren gang ein und mit dem daumen einen weicheren bei inverse ist das umgekehrt. ist geschmacksache mir gefällt es so besser da dadurch umwerfer und schaltwerk gleich geschalten werden.

achja wegen den preisen würd ich mal bei den versendershops reinschauen 

bicycles.de roseversand und so weiter allserdings muss dir klar sein das ein lokalhändler dir nicht dieselben preise anbieten kann


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Mai 2006)

*KLEINER TIPP*

schaust du hier dort habe ich auch ein Einsteiger bike für meine Freundin gefunden und statt 899,- nur 250,- bezahlt !

www.fabial.de

Gruß Christian


----------



## minni_futzi (18. Mai 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> *KLEINER TIPP*
> 
> schaust du hier dort habe ich auch ein Einsteiger bike für meine Freundin gefunden und statt 899,- nur 250,- bezahlt !
> 
> ...




hn? wie das? war generell runtergesetzt oder hast mit denen was gedreht?


----------



## XtCRacer (18. Mai 2006)

guck mal in den Thaerd

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=204182

Invers bedeutet das die schalt Richtung ander rum ist wie bei den normalen Rapifire Hebeln und Shimano gibt keine Preislisten raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hever (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss ja schon sagen, so ein Fahrrad kann ja ganz schÃ¶n was kosten. Mittlerweile habe ich mich etwas informiert und auch die Preislatte etwas hÃ¶her gesetzt.

Folgendes finde ich ganz gut:
KTM RACE LINE
http://www.ktm-bikes.at/2006/at/detailBike.php?Bike=raceline&kat=Race

Der HÃ¤ndler meines Vertrauens hat mir ein vergleichbares Steppenwolf Bike fÃ¼r 100â¬ mehr angeboten. Jedoch gibts hier nur eine Deore Ausstattung.

Ich kenne mich mit den Rahmen noch nicht so gut aus, aber meint Ihr, ein Steppenwolf Rahmen rechtfertigt 100â¬ mehr + einige AbzÃ¼ge an den Komponenten?

Ich sehe das auch gerade als AnfÃ¤nger eher so, dass ich mein Geld da doch lieber noch in nen guten Computer, ein Schloss und Bekleidung stecken kann, zudem ich von den Komponenten her ein besseres Bike kriege. Oder ist Steppenwolf gegenÃ¼ber KTM soo gut ?

(Ich glaube dieser Thread gehÃ¶rt doch eher in die Kaufberatung)


----------



## dkiki (8. Juni 2006)

guck sonst mal bei CARVER-bikes. schwarz eloxiert, kpl. xt/disc und manitou skareb lockout für 999,-. hab letztens mal in der mountainbike eine anzeige von dem bike von div. händlern gesehen.
dome


----------



## cracybiker (20. Juni 2006)

ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie viel du ausgeben willst. ich würde dir den hartail rahmnen Luzifer von no saint empfehlen . is der gleiche wie der von Karl Platts vertex. der wiegt nur 1,3 Kilo un kostet 345 Euro. die parts müsstest du dann halt so kaufen. da hab ich auch en tipp für dich schau mal bei Bornmann nach der is der billigste laden den ich kenne.  http://212.202.110.172/ .


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Juni 2006)

cracybiker schrieb:
			
		

> kostet 345 Euro.



375 - so viel klug********rei muss sein


----------



## wrlcrew (20. Juni 2006)

Hi, meine Empfehlung an dich wäre ein Canyon aus dem Cross Country Bereich(Top Preis/Leistung), oder das CUBE AMS LTD. Das Cube gibts für knapp 1300 mit ner Reba Federgabel, XT Schaltwerk und FSA Teilen - damit kannst du nichts falsch machen.
Lass dir für das Geld keinen Schrott andrehen - ich weiß, wenn man noch nicht so viel Plan hat ist das Aussuchen von Parts ne Herausforderung...deshalb würde ich dir empfehlen dich zunächst mal zu entscheiden in welche Richtung du gehen willst - so wie's aussieht sollte es schon CC sein. Alles was "danach" (Enduro etc.) kommt ist für deine Ansprüche zu grob und alles was "davor" kommt (race oder marathon) vielleicht schon zu speziell. Eventuell käme noch ein All-Mountain in betracht. Der Federweg sollte vorne wie hinten 100mm und das Gewicht nicht sehr viel mehr als 13Kg betragen - das sollte reichen...
Vielleicht kaufst du dir mal den "Bike-Workshop" Katalog, da kannst du dich über die ganzen Parts schlau machen, ist am Anfang ja die totale Überflutung!
Informiere dich ganz genau und übereile nichts - wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, mach ne Probefahrt.
Wenn du die Suche eingegrenzt hast, teils uns mit, hier gibts genügend Leute die dir gerne helfen...

Viel Glück bei der Suche,
Gruß


----------



## hever (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank nochmal für die vielen Antworten!

Ich habe mich jetzt tatsächlich für das KTM entschieden, irgendwann muss man mal aufhören zu schaun und einfach mal zugreifen.
http://www.ktm-bikes.at/2006/at/detailBike.php?Bike=raceline&kat=Race







Heute hab ich es abgeholt und bin wirklich super zufrieden! Das tolle ist weiterhin, dass es genau die Konfiguration hat, die ich haben wollte! Natürlich hab ich dann heute erstmal ne gute Stunde Setup in der Garage gemacht 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Bekleidung und dann kanns richtig losgehen...

Heute bei der ersten Fahrt habe ich wieder festgestellt, dass ich mir beim Schalten unsicher bin bzw. das noch nicht richtig drauf hab und mir nichts falsches aneignen möchte. Falls noch jemand einen Tipp hat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=129268 (Beitrag 7)

Ich bin glücklich und hab jetzt mein Einsteiger CC-Bike.  Danke.

Edit:
Ach ja, diese Sattel sind ja hart!, mein Hintern tut vielleicht weh.
Und die DualControl-Lever sind einfach genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (21. Juni 2006)

Ich rate dir zum Dynamics von Stadtler. Das wurde im vorletzten MTB Heft getestet. Meiner Meinung nach bekommst du im Moment kein besseres Bike fÃ¼r 1000â¬. Ist auch recht leicht in der Preisklasse!


----------



## IGGY (21. Juni 2006)

Ups man sollte alles lesen :rofl: 
Hast dir ja schon eins geholt!


----------



## pueftel (21. Juni 2006)

cracybiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie viel du ausgeben willst. ich würde dir den hartail rahmnen Luzifer von no saint empfehlen . is der gleiche wie der von Karl Platts vertex.



..bin ich der einzigste der das für eine eher "gewagte" Theroie hällt?


Frank


----------



## IGGY (21. Juni 2006)

Ne!


----------



## pueftel (21. Juni 2006)

..da bin ich ja beruhigt. 

Frank



P.S.:Wer traut sich das Zitat im RM-Forum zu posten?


----------



## xcbiker88 (28. Juni 2006)

Ich halt sie aber für LUSTIG richtig zum          und hann gar nich mehr aufhören !


----------



## kawa (29. Juni 2006)

hever schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich jetzt tatsächlich für das KTM entschieden....



Gute Wahl 



			
				hever schrieb:
			
		

>





			
				hever schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Bekleidung und dann kanns richtig losgehen...



...gibt es von deinem Bikehersteller,schau mal im Ktm-Händlerkatalog
Radtrikot,Hose,Handschuhe,Trinkflasche...Standesgemäß 



			
				hever schrieb:
			
		

> Heute bei der ersten Fahrt habe ich wieder festgestellt, dass ich mir beim Schalten unsicher bin bzw. das noch nicht richtig drauf hab und mir nichts falsches aneignen möchte. Falls noch jemand einen Tipp hat:



Viel fahren...der Rest kommt schon... 



			
				hever schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin glücklich und hab jetzt mein Einsteiger CC-Bike.  Danke.



Willkommen bei der Orange-Power.....da gibt es nur eins-DEN SIEG-!!! 



			
				hever schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, diese Sattel sind ja hart!, mein Hintern tut vielleicht weh.
> !



erste Lektion ....fährst du was aus Mattighofen,spürst du zwar den
Schmerz ,aber du zeigst ihn nicht und  darüber reden geht gar nicht!


----------

